# Slight hesitation - 2011 Golf 2.5 with auto trans



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

Less than 500 miles on this 2011 2.5 gas burner Golf with 6 speed auto.........and since day one it's had a slight hesitation or 'dead spot' at take off. Have any of you noticed this with a similar VW vehicle?

Do you suppose a computer remap would correct that........or am I stick with this?

Thanks


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

leeanders said:


> Less than 500 miles on this 2011 2.5 gas burner Golf with 6 speed auto.........and since day one it's had a slight hesitation or 'dead spot' at take off. Have any of you noticed this with a similar VW vehicle?
> 
> Do you suppose a computer remap would correct that........or am I stick with this?
> 
> Thanks



I would say that you would just have to put up with it till you flash the ecu with another brand name.
I doubt that it has any problems. Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe it may need a reflash of the transmission or maybe a new control module also in the trans. My '08 did this and had the control module replaced under warranty. Should be smooth taking off without gassing it.


----------



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

*"May need a reflash"*



hop2it said:


> I believe it may need a reflash of the transmission or maybe a new control module also in the trans. My '08 did this and had the control module replaced under warranty. Should be smooth taking off without gassing it.


I believe you are probably right.........it's a nuisance the way it performs. Did you have any problems with the warranty service in getting this done? Tell me how that went.

Thanks.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

No problems with warranty as long as the tech notices it too then you should be good, the control module is something they know about so either that or a flash should do the trick.


----------



## eliosbluejetta (May 1, 2008)

no problems i work for the service dept of a vw dealership and that is perfectly normal there is no technical bulletins on this but i will keep you guys posted if i see anything about that concern of yours.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you seen any timing chain issues for the 2005.5 2006 2.5"s ?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

hop2it said:


> Have you seen any timing chain issues for the 2005.5 2006 2.5"s ?


Yes, we all have! lol. Its not a big deal, just make sure you save up for the clutch dif and any cylinder head work you need done too before going into this.





As for the TOPIC of this post. The car should not be hesitating and if checked for faults they will be there. The tech doesn't need to just "notice" what you notice. Don't let them get away with telling you its OK when there are faults that could indicate this problem you are describing. I hate to say it, but the $350 lap top vag com program is worth more than your warranty at most stealerships.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

just take it in for a service. Don't loose sleep you have warranty to back you up.
I had the fan switch go out on the first night I purchased my Jetta . but it is all good.


----------

